# Could HSG flush my egg away??



## mrphyemma

Sorry for such a daft sounding question but I have my HSG tomorrow and I will be on CD14. I usually ovulate between CD15 and CD17 but if due to the law of Sod I do ovulate tomorrow would the dye flush my egg out or damage the egg in any way? Do you think I should still ttc after tomorrow or maybe wait until next cycle?
P.S. I am getting increasingly nervous about the whole thing! :(


----------



## Aphrodite

Well I've heard that yes it CAN wash the egg away so maybe call the clinic to get some further advice. Sorry I cant be of further help hun x x x


----------



## DillyC

I have got my HSG next week and the nurse at my clinic advised against TTC for this cycle particularly as I will also be mid cycle and at our clinic we are given 2 types of antibiotics. The dye can definitely flush away the egg or embryo.

We are not even allowed to have sex....even with a condom until after HSG!!!! Talk about thorough!!! Not that there is much chance of getting pregnant even without them ... haha.

So I would probably not try just for this month if I were you, I am not sure what that dye will do to a little egg???

Good luck with the HSG :)


----------



## mrphyemma

DillyC we were told not to have sex too. Boggled my mind a little as lack of BFP for 13 months is the whole reason I am having the procedure in the first place, but I guess there might have been a teeny tiny chance of a miracle!!:haha:

Ohh I don't like the idea of not ttc this cycle :nope: but I guess if it has its risks I better do as I'm told.


----------



## DillyC

I know what you mean about not TTC this month....it somehow feels like a wasted month, but I have decided to make it a... drink what I like (got a few parties to go to!)...eat what i like...and enjoy myself month....and in a weird way it will be nice not to spend the last week of my cycle worrying whether or not the witch on the stick is gonna come cos she will definitely make an appearance :witch: and next month is a fresh cycle!!

Will be thinking of you....hope you get some positive results. 

:flower:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun

The answer is yes - if you have ovulated prior to the HSG then there is a high probability that if there was an embryo, it would be 'flushed'. They say no :sex: before your HSG and they also conduct a HPT and get you to sign a disclaimer before the procedure.

It's absolutely fine, a bit uncomfortable but the only thing that takes a battering is your dignity - promise :hugs:

p.s. if you are up to it then :sex: afterwards and catch that eggy if you ovulate later as they say there is an increased chance of pregnancy post HSG if there are female fertility issues!!


----------



## jojo-m

In Sheffield you have to have the HSG within 5 - 10 days of your cycle or they won't do it. Hope they don't wash your egg away, they are precious things as us ladies in lttc know very well! Did they give you a reason why they want to do it so late?
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

jojo-m they ideally like to do the HSG between days 5-10 of your cycle but as there is a huge waiting list they said they could do it later in the cycle providing we refrained from having sex.
Funny thing is I'm worrying about an egg that might not even be there!! I have had two low 7dpo progesterone tests (24 and 25) which leads the docs to think maybe I aren't ovulating anyway. I'm hoping to get referred to a fs for clomid but have to go through all the routine malarkey first. This HSG is just a stepping stone along the way to that referral.


----------



## Chloe1

i had HSG done CD12 this cycle (i usually OV on day 14). I BD CD13,14 and im now 2 days late. I don't have my hopes up though as ive heard it can knock AF out a bit.

Nobody told me not to ttc this month :shrug:


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh Chloe1 I don't want to raise your hopes but that does sound promising lovely. I really hope you get that BFP it would give a glimmer of hope to us ladies about to have our HSG's.
Let me know how you get on:dust:

Regarding the ttc I will ask today if it is a no-no. I'm starting to shake with nerves now :(


----------



## Toptack

I had a lap and dye on CD14 and we didn't TTC that month... it was actually really nice to have a break from the ups and downs of it all.

Am interested to see that you had progesterone levels of 24 and 25 and they were considered low - I had a similar result when I first saw a specialist and he told me that it was 'probably fine'!! I'm now on clomid and last level was 100, so fingers crossed it will help you too.

x


----------



## DillyC

OOOHHH mrphyemma.... Thinking of you......Hope it goes well.....you must treat yourself to a nice snuggle on the sofa for the rest of the day.

:)


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi guys,

Thought I should pop in and let you know how it went. In brief the doctor tried and tried for almost an hour to find my cervix and insert the catheter. By this time I was in a bit of a state emotionally and physically. A gynae was paged to come help but was too busy. Finally after an hour of messing about she finally got the catheter in by getting me to lay on my side but during the dye injecting and xray process she decided to stop the procedure as it was starting to slip out of place. The doctor decided she didn't want to continue as it would cause more trauma, by this time I was bleeding quite badly and very very sore and trembling. When she told me I would have to go home and come back another month I just burst into tears and sobbed like a baby all the way home. I am so disappointed that it was a waste of time and now I have wasted another cycle. 
I have been in bed feeling very sorry for myself and wondering how I am going to go through this ordeal again next time. Apparently the doctor was having trouble finding the neck of my womb and next time she has said it will have to be performed by a gynaecologist. Now I am wondering if there is something anatomically wrong with me?!!

I don't want to put anyone off going as I am led to believe what I went through is very rare. I do however pity the lady waiting to go in after me as I had to be led out of the room by the nurse sobbing and shaking like a lunatic. I'm surprised she didn't turn on her heels and run for the hills.


----------



## jojo-m

oh gosh that sounds terrible! :hugs:

I'm sure its not that anything is wrong with you, your cervix moves around constantly so maybe it just moved into a silly place. I had a smear recently and the G,p had right trouble getting to it as she said it was on the side, when I had swabs done she said it was really high and could barely reach it so next time you have to go through this there is a good chance that it will be in a better place! I'm sure they will be prepared with the gynae next time.

take care hun xx


----------



## DillyC

Oh no....What a horrible experience for you...I am so sorry to hear it didn't go well at all...Thinking of you ....:hugs:

I really don't think there is anything anatomically wrong, just out of interest have you ever had a problem when you have your smear test cos they also need to find your cervix and take a sweep of the cells from it, so if that has always been OK then this should have been a similar experience to locate the cervix. 
Sometimes people need different shaped and sized speculum's ( the horrid plastic thing ).

I can only imagine how rubbish you must be feeling...so sending lots of healing thoughts to you x


----------



## Chloe1

sorry to hear that mrphyemma, they almost stopped with me too but i think they were a bit scared when i wiped my tears away and said No do it do it i want you to do it :haha:

I sympathise with you but hopefuly next time they will have the gynae there and it might be a bit easier. Wish you lots of luck hun i hope your ok :hugs:

AF arrived last night so i was absolutely gutted :cry:. Im annoyed at myself for getting my hopes up :nope:


----------



## susan_1981

I had mine done on Friday and my doctor told me that now was the time to start trying. He said that lots of women fall pregnant after having this done because it clears your tubes out of any mucus, etc. I was under the impression that you were supposed to have the HSG done within the first 10 days of your cycle (or maybe they just say that so that you can TTC straight afterwards).


----------



## mrphyemma

DillyC said:


> Oh no....What a horrible experience for you...I am so sorry to hear it didn't go well at all...Thinking of you ....:hugs:
> 
> I really don't think there is anything anatomically wrong, just out of interest have you ever had a problem when you have your smear test cos they also need to find your cervix and take a sweep of the cells from it, so if that has always been OK then this should have been a similar experience to locate the cervix.
> Sometimes people need different shaped and sized speculum's ( the horrid plastic thing ).
> 
> I can only imagine how rubbish you must be feeling...so sending lots of healing thoughts to you x

Hi Dilly, I had a smear test last month at my doctors surgery and it took the nurse about 30 seconds. I have also had 3 children and lots of examinations and noone has ever mentioned anything out of the ordinary. I'm thinking the doctor may have been a bit incompetent. She did try 2 different sized speculums and still no joy. It is just my luck :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Chloe1.....I am so sorry that AF arrived, I was hoping you were going to get that BFP. Better luck next cycle sweetie :hugs:x

Susan-1981....They do ideally like you to have it done before ovulation purely to avoid possible pregnancies but if you agree to abstain from sexual intercourse they will do it at any point during your cycle. I did think about this however, as your cervix is supposed to be higher around ovulation and yesterday I was on CD14 so this may have been a contributing factor.


----------



## DillyC

Mmmm...It is a little strange that you have never had a prob with smears etc before....

At least you are getting a gynaecologist for the next one, I am sure it will be a completely different experience for you.

Hope you are feeling a little better today x


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you. I am feeling better emotionally, still quite sore down below and have aching/cramping in my uterus area. I hope I don't have an infection and that it is just down to the prolonged prodding and poking. I'm not sure how I feel about having to go back for it all done again though!!


----------



## chocci

jojo-m said:


> In Sheffield you have to have the HSG within 5 - 10 days of your cycle or they won't do it. Hope they don't wash your egg away, they are precious things as us ladies in lttc know very well! Did they give you a reason why they want to do it so late?
> xx

I second that same at leeds, between days 6 and 9 for us!


----------



## looknomore

Hi
I got my HSG done on day 8 as my doc was very clear that it has to be done before ovulation. Also, I got mine done under anesthesia where they put me under only for about 10 mins and it was easier for them too as there was no resistance from me which is natural during HSG. it was very smooth as i didnt feel a thing. Also my doc put me on an antibiotic for 3 days post HSG to rule out any infections. Hope it helps

TC and dont be disheartened 

All the best


----------



## mrphyemma

Anaesthesia sounds wonderful looknomore I hope it is an option for me next time and I will also mention the antibiotics. Luckily the achy feeling has almost gone now so I don't think I got an infection.
My gp has asked to see me on Monday as the hsg report is back in. I am now panicking that they have found something sinister for her to want to see me urgently. :(


----------



## chocci

Hun although it was a year or so ago since i had mine, i remember i felt fine after my HSG even went to work straight after etc but about 3 days later started getting like a subtle ache on my right towards my back, i too worried i had an infection, but it passed after about a week or so. I used to feel uncomfortable more when laid down! 

I read somewhere that there is only about 2-3% chance of infection so worrying as it is it is not likely :) Think most discomfort is due to the fact we have had dye forced through our tubes and there may be some still trying to absorb into our bodies perhaps in the abdominal cavity :)


----------



## chocci

Oh and good luck with the doctors.... did the radiologist not tell you your results there and then?? Mine did she showed me the image and explained etc. Try not worry hun, its prolly nothing xx


----------



## muncho

i got a dvd with mine on it, so i can clearly see the blockage..

good luck for monday.. but as chocci says they should have told you on the day.


----------



## mrphyemma

They couldn't tell me on the day because she had to stop the procedure almost immediately as the catheter was slipping out of place so I don't think many if any images were taken. I have to go back and have it done again, this time by a gynae. xx


----------



## chocci

mrphyemma said:


> They couldn't tell me on the day because she had to stop the procedure almost immediately as the catheter was slipping out of place so I don't think many if any images were taken. I have to go back and have it done again, this time by a gynae. xx

Arrhhh well that is prolly what the docs want to talk to you about hun :) try not worry yourself :) xx


----------



## Chloe1

You at the docs today hun?

If so good luck x


----------



## mrphyemma

Seen my gp, she got a report from the stupid doctor saying "due to technical difficulties we were unable to perform the hsg" and she recommends I see a gynaecologist. I told my doctor about the whole ordeal and she was quite stunned. She said there are no records on my notes of having any problems re my cervix/uterus and she also mentioned the smear test I had 3 weeks ago which was performed in minutes. Anyhow she made me an appointment straight away to be seen by a fs/gynae which is what I have been wanting for weeks now. Hopefully I will now get the help I need to bake a new baby!
xx
Gynae appt 1st March 2010, 9.45am!!!!


----------



## Chloe1

Great! Not long to go then x


----------



## DillyC

Am glad your GP was sympathetic to you going though all of this...and great news about the appt coming through so quickly....hope it goes well.....at least your are going to see a specialist this time :thumbup: x


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks guys, I just feel like I am in limbo and wasting valuable time. It has been found I have low progesterone and possibly not ovulating (yet my ff charts would say otherwise) so I need help in that area, either clomid if I aren't ovulating or progesterone supplements if I am ovulating but need a boost, so it just pees me off that we are just beating around the bush by being sent for this test and that test and then this test AGAIN! Hopefully the fs will get the ball rolling in the right direction. xx


----------



## 3yearsttc

I think it's better to wait and get and HSG a few days after your period begins just to make sure and I think it's clearer too because you're about to start ovulating.


----------

